# BMW offers biggest discounts over rivals to boost sales



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The race for the sales crown is on and German automakers Audi, Volkswagen, Mercedes-Benz and BMW are all laying on the discounts and incentives pretty thick.

It's that time of year when automakers offer deep vehicle discounts and incentives to draw in buyers and up their sales numbers for the year. Mercedes and BMW have gone head to head for the sales crown the last few years and it looks like it's going to be another tough battle. BMW looks to be spending the most to win over buyers, with per-vehicle incentives up 45 percent from last year. Mercedes is also in the spending game, with their promotional spending surging 30 percent. For the first half of the year, the average discount per vehicle has gone up 5.5 percent industrywide. _'Spending by vehicle averaged $4,912 at BMW last month, followed by $4,189 for Mercedes and $3,236 for Audi.'_

We'll see how all this spending affects vehicle sales as we get closer to the end of the year. For now, if you are looking to buy a new BMW, now seems like a good time to do so.

_*Read about BMW's record breaking August sales here!*_

_*Read about Mercedes topping the one million sales mark in August here!*_

_Source Automotive News_


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Gotta love competition! N4S


----------



## Crom! (Aug 7, 2013)

too bad that doesn't really apply to the m235


----------



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

Plan to order my 2 series the last week in December. Bought my 4 series Dec 31 last year and they were crawling all over me.


----------



## Boss_John (Apr 12, 2013)

How bout m4 ***128540;***128540;


----------

